# Motsi Mabuse - Fan-Mix - 50x



## astrosfan (11 Dez. 2011)

> Motsi Mabuse ist Profitänzerin, Choreografin, Deutsche Meisterin in den lateinamerikanischen Tänzen, Moderatorin, Promotion-Partnerin, Tanzsporttrainerin und Wertungsrichterin. Sie ist einer breiten Öffentlichkeit bekannt aus der RTL-Show „Let’s Dance“ sowie als ARD-Moderatorin bei der Fußball-WM in Südafrika 2010. Ab dem 16.09.2011 sitzt Motsi neben Dieter Bohlen und Sylvie van der Vaart in der Supertalent Jury bei RTL.




 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​


----------



## pappa (11 Dez. 2011)

danke für diese Energiebündel. Motsi ist ne richtige Hammerfrau


----------



## mod2001 (20 Dez. 2011)

wow danke schön


----------



## asche1 (29 Sep. 2012)

danke für die sexy motsi


----------



## hansolo123 (29 Sep. 2012)

Vieln Dank !!!


----------



## jiksaw88 (10 Aug. 2013)

wow danke schön


----------



## Punisher (29 Aug. 2013)

Motsi gefällt mir


----------

